# Aliom Trainee Trader Interview



## TraineeTrader

Just wondering has anyone done the interview/aptitude test for Aliom in Sydney.

If so, can you share what type of questions are involved in the test and what do they offer successful candidates.

Cheers guys


----------



## Plumber1

TraineeTrader said:


> Just wondering has anyone done the interview/aptitude test for Aliom in Sydney.
> 
> If so, can you share what type of questions are involved in the test and what do they offer successful candidates.
> 
> Cheers guys




These Trainee Trader deals are nearly always dodgy schemes to get you to pay big money in the false hope that you will eventually become a trader with their company. (Real Investment banks and Trading houses do NOT charge for training)

Don't worry too much about your interview answers.  EVERYONE interviewed gets the opportunity to pay the extortionate fees.:

Come back here and tell us the following:

Who are the Directors of this company?
What is their trading history and experience?
How much are they charging you in total for the course?
What are they promising in return for the fees?


----------



## TraineeTrader

Plumber1 said:


> These Trainee Trader deals are nearly always dodgy schemes to get you to pay big money in the false hope that you will eventually become a trader with their company. (Real Investment banks and Trading houses do NOT charge for training)
> 
> Don't worry too much about your interview answers.  EVERYONE interviewed gets the opportunity to pay the extortionate fees.:
> 
> Come back here and tell us the following:
> 
> Who are the Directors of this company?
> What is their trading history and experience?
> How much are they charging you in total for the course?
> What are they promising in return for the fees?




I couldn't agree more Plumber1.

There are plenty of 'arcades' that do exactly that. From what I gather Propex and Aliom appear to be the only non-market makers that don't charge for the training. 

I was invited for the Propex aptitude test but didn't get through to the final interview stage unfortunately. They offered 2-3 month in house training and paid you $1000 a month just to show they are not a scam arcade like you mentioned.

I was hoping someone here could confirm that Aliom is similar to Propex.


----------



## iggyA

I have been accepted into the their first training course starts in Oct. I spoke to a friend's brother about Aliom who helped set up CMC markets.  He knows the guys who set up Aliom and uses them as for broking services and reckons after Optiver they are the next best trading firm - despite the fact they are not market makers. 

The CEO is Justin Richmond and head of trading is Hayden Mackellar - search for Aliom LinkedIn and you can see all the employees that work there. Aliom has been around for about 5 years. 

The course is free.  You are paid no salary.  There are eliminations throughout the training course in weeks 2,4 and 6 make it to the end of week 6 you get a spot trading their capital.  As for fees and commission they will be deducted from your trading account along with incurred losses - as soon as you start making a profit naturally this debit balance slowly turns positive (IF you start profiting).  It is a partnership with Aliom therefore you have a job today but may not have one next week if you lose a bunch of money.  

As for the group interview:

The test they put you through are pretty standard: 
45 numerical questions i.e. 45.89 - 56.97 
Non-verbal questions i.e. patterns
Brain-teaser type questions i.e. How many times do the clock hands over lap in 24hrs?
You have 15 minutes to do all the sections 

The second part of the interview is getting up and giving your educational history, the riskiest thing you have done, trading experience, sporting achievements and 'something unusual about yourself'

They bring you back into the offices for a one on one interview.  Some behavioural questions and thats about it - mention that you probably won't earn a profit for about 12 months so you need to be able to live without any income for that period.

That's about it.


----------



## TraineeTrader

That's awesome iggyA. Thanks for the info.

Very similar to the setup at Propex. Congrats on getting through the interviews.


----------



## DinDan

Amazing ASIC and Fair Trading allow these practices.
1) Recruiting graduates in the guise of providing employment
2) They must disclose to all applicants the process so applicants can make informed decisions without getting sucked into a process investing significant time and emotional energy.
3) Aliom website provides ZERO details of its owners , directors or promoters.. which spells out zero disclosure of who is responsible
4) It is an absolute shame young people who have studied hard to get into the top universities in the country then study further 3-4 years to earn a degree, are subject to this.
5) Something smells and needs to be investigated.


----------



## you are here

Hi iggy,

Just hoping you could share your experience of the trading academy?

Many thanks


----------



## Spongle

been offered an interview with these geezers...

don't really care how it pays me being on a disablity pension and all. Could be a laugh.


----------



## tech/a

If your that good you'll trade for yourself.

If your that good you'll get head hunted.
No hoops.

If your pretty average you'll look at these sorts of " opportunities "
Don't have to use your money and the lure of un heard of riches ( for you! )
What more could you want--- oh yeh long term earnings.


----------



## Spongle

^true


----------



## CanOz

Not sure why prop shops get such a bad name...these places punch out allot of good traders...and bad. No different than any other non-union business, if you're good you stay and reap the rewards. If you're not you go.

If you would like to know how they work, or how a successful one works, then read Mike Bellefiore's " One Good Trade ". Excellent reading, even for non- equity traders.

CanOz


----------



## Spongle

Got a second interview!

Pretty hectic process... seems they arent too fussed about credentials.

Was the only one there who hadn't completed a Bachelors degree and the only one there who wasnt studying finance haha.


----------



## jonafern

Spongle said:


> Got a second interview!
> 
> Pretty hectic process... seems they arent too fussed about credentials.
> 
> Was the only one there who hadn't completed a Bachelors degree and the only one there who wasnt studying finance haha.




Good job and good luck in your second interview. What sort of tests did you have to do? Was it a group interview? 

You must be interviewing for a September or October intake? I'm in the August one starting in two weeks.


----------



## CanOz

Spongle said:


> Got a second interview!
> 
> Pretty hectic process... seems they arent too fussed about credentials.
> 
> Was the only one there who hadn't completed a Bachelors degree and the only one there who wasnt studying finance haha.




Well done mate...Good luck!


----------



## Spongle

jonafern said:


> Good job and good luck in your second interview. What sort of tests did you have to do? Was it a group interview?
> 
> You must be interviewing for a September or October intake? I'm in the August one starting in two weeks.




Nah this is for the August intake, private interview, had to give a short presentation on 4 things: *What was my biggest failure * What has been my biggest challenge * How did I get here and *if i had lost everything and found $100 on the street what would I do with it.

They're tricky geezers though as the actual presentation was only meant to be made on one of these 4 things... needless to say I misread the question. Nevertheless I think it may have have worked in my favour anyway (hopefully)

I also took it upon myself to cover a few more things in the pres and to ask some questions. I felt it went very well!

@jonafern what was the process for you?

Oh! and thanks everyone for the props!


----------



## white_goodman

Spongle said:


> Nah this is for the August intake, private interview, had to give a short presentation on 4 things: *What was my biggest failure * What has been my biggest challenge * How did I get here and *if i had lost everything and found $100 on the street what would I do with it.
> 
> They're tricky geezers though as the actual presentation was only meant to be made on one of these 4 things... needless to say I misread the question. Nevertheless I think it may have have worked in my favour anyway (hopefully)
> 
> I also took it upon myself to cover a few more things in the pres and to ask some questions. I felt it went very well!
> 
> @jonafern what was the process for you?
> 
> Oh! and thanks everyone for the props!




whats the deal with HR asking people to do presentations during interviews, I have to do a 15minute one next week on "why im best for the job" wtf, 15mins of drivel.

gl mate


----------

